# Fish formula Vs. Chicken formula Orijen or TOTW



## bLaZiNJaTT (Aug 30, 2009)

hey sorry if this is a repeat but i had my boy on Orijen Fish formula for 2 months and it was great for his coat and solid stool. He was gettin more lean and fit. Hes 7 months and weighs at 65 pounds, i decided to switch to TOTW high prarie right now and im not too sure because i have the store person and alot of other telling my Orijen was a better product. Is there a difference between fish formula food vs red meat or chicken? Someone state that chiekn or read meat will bulk the dog up more thats why i switched to TOTW but now im not too sure... If i keep feeding Orijen fish formula will that keep the same muscle tone or definition? I might try the orijen red meat but totaly confused now... please help thanks


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

bLaZiNJaTT said:


> hey sorry if this is a repeat but i had my boy on Orijen Fish formula for 2 months and it was great for his coat and solid stool. He was gettin more lean and fit. Hes 7 months and weighs at 65 pounds, i decided to switch to TOTW high prarie right now and im not too sure because i have the store person and alot of other telling my Orijen was a better product. Is there a difference between fish formula food vs red meat or chicken? Someone state that chiekn or read meat will bulk the dog up more thats why i switched to TOTW but now im not too sure... If i keep feeding Orijen fish formula will that keep the same muscle tone or definition? I might try the orijen red meat but totaly confused now... please help thanks


I have trons of customer switching from Orijen to TOTW and love it! Orijen is not much better if at all and word on the streets is they are no longer shipping it to the East Coast.


----------



## bLaZiNJaTT (Aug 30, 2009)

is it safe to switch from TOTW High Prarie to a bag of Pacififc stream constaly? or should i just stick to one if so which one would be est for a 7 mnth old thx


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

imo totw is more balanced.. and if your dog lacks a certain nutrient, you can always supplement the food. you will not see much of a difference between the meat sources of high quality foods, because your dog will "bulk up" according to genetics, and also how much exercise and the activities it does.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Making the switch today...grr...Jonezie's been itchy and gassy off of the Diamond Naturals Chicken and Rice. So over the next 8 days she'll be slowly switched to TOTW Wetlands...we'll see how her stool and gas does on this $$ stuff.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

The big difference in the two is 

TOTW has grain = Proteiin / Carb diet (grain) hence why the bulk 

Orijen grain free = nothing but a protein based diet / hence why dog would be leaner. 

Just by that since DOGS are not GRAIN eaters ... Oijen is a Much better dog food. 

You would have NO problem going from the fish to the red meat. 

JMHO


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

geisthexe said:


> The big difference in the two is
> 
> TOTW has grain = Proteiin / Carb diet (grain) hence why the bulk
> 
> ...


good post i was gonna say the same.

i feed Orijen chicken. been feeding it for almost a year. as far as the protein source it is all up to you and your dog. my boy cant eat red meat because he has an allergic reaction to beef but if your dog has no allergies then you can feed any of them..its preference.

i personally dont trust anything made by diamond (TOTW is made by diamond pet foods) they have been involved in waaaay too many recalls for my comfort.


----------

